# Do bailiffs force entry?



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

We have been getting letters about a council tax bill from a local council in Cumbria. We have sent quite a few back saying not at this address but then we started to get warnings so hubby rang them and they said they can't take our address off the system until they get one back and to keep returning.

So continued to return and this morning there is a warning which says bailiffs are due.....I am worried they could come when we are at work now


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

They cannot come in to your premises without a warrant, end of and you must not invite them in at all even if they say can we step in to talk about this! But to make yourself comfortable with this situation just give CAB a call and they will confirm what I said and advice you on how to make it all stop!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it in your name or not? If I was getting someone else's CT bill I'd be on the blower in a shot to clear it up 

If it's in your name, were you on CT benefit at the period specified or was there another reason you didn't need to pay CT?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/your-rights-bailiffs

Hope this helps!


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

We had a similar thing with a previous tenant, no one would believe we weren't her. Eventually a copper called round, looked at our driving licences, and left.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry I wasn't clear it's not in our name
I think I need to get on the blower again on Monday


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

They are like vampires - they cannot come in unless invited. They are not allowed to force entry without a court order, which you would have the opportunity to fight, and even then they have to be accompanied by the police. They like people to think they have powers, a bit like the RSPCA - they do not.

If it is for council tax, get on to the council involved not the bailiffs. They want their commission so they won't care; it is the council themselves that need to sort it out.

I once had them come round for an amount I had paid ages before and they had neglected to pass it on to the council. They would not believe me; the council themselves got it sorted.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Bailiffs cant, an HCEO can.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Bailiffs cant, an HCEO can.


What's an HCEO


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

We had a similar problem in the first house we rented. The previous tenant had rung up debts on everything. He was a single bloke and my OH wasn't allowed to have the phone in his name it had to be a female. We eventually had the police around and the really freaky thing was apparently the bloke looked similar to my OH so he had to show his passport, birth certificate and driving licence. Luckily they realised the error and all stopped. 
It is definitely a scary and worrying position to be in so hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> We had a similar problem in the first house we rented. The previous tenant had rung up debts on everything. He was a single bloke and my OH wasn't allowed to have the phone in his name it had to be a female. We eventually had the police around and the really freaky thing was apparently the bloke looked similar to my OH so he had to show his passport, birth certificate and driving licence. Luckily they realised the error and all stopped.
> It is definitely a scary and worrying position to be in so hope you can get it sorted.


Thanks it's very strange as we have been here 4 yrs and it's not the previous owners. Also it's a council in Cumbria when we are East Midlands. It's freaky as my ex is from the area of this local council :001_huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

If you have only just been threatened with baliffs dont worry, they will send more letters etc before they come. And if your at work then they will come back, they are not stupid and know most people are out during the day anyway. Baliffs get a bad rep but most are understanding of your situation. Why not just take it to court?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It could be possible that who ever should be getting these bills lied about their address and that is why you are getting the bills?

I hope this gets sorted soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

And i always thought they could enter your house through an open window/unlocked door but couldnt 'break in' without a warrant and the police been present? Maybe im wrong


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Robnsacha said:


> If you have only just been threatened with baliffs dont worry, they will send more letters etc before they come. And if your at work then they will come back, they are not stupid and know most people are out during the day anyway. Baliffs get a bad rep but most are understanding of your situation. *Why not just take it to court?*


Why not just ring up the bailiff and sort it out? they will have left their number on all correspondence. I think they will be more open to reason of you can arrange a time for them to come out to you, and if it's not a debt in your name and can easily prove it then why would you not nip it in the bud before hand. Just make sure you get all the paperwork together.

I think it's silly to ignore them and lead them a merry dance when there is really no need. It just takes their time away from chasing people who deserve it


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

I had one come round the day after one of my animals was PTS, banging on my door, and when I opened it started shouting in my face I almost broke down in tears :frown2: they haven't been back since as far as I am aware, after my OH wrote a rather stern letter to the company.

We often have debt letters from previous tenants, one recently came through for the landlady, we just send them back if they have an address


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

MissShelley said:


> Why not just ring up the bailiff and sort it out? they will have left their number on all correspondence. I think they will be more open to reason of you can arrange a time for them to come out to you, and if it's not a debt in your name and can easily prove it then why would you not nip it in the bud before hand. Just make sure you get all the paperwork together.
> 
> I think it's silly to ignore them and lead them a merry dance when there is really no need. It just takes their time away from chasing people who deserve it


Thats a better idea. I just presumed there is some mix up and no one involved seems to know what it is. So lets the courts deal with it


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

The letter is from the council with a court date then at the bottom it mentions failure to attend will result in bailiffs!

Will ring the council on monday


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Perhaps a visit to citizen advice would be of benefit. Or if it's really stressing you a chat with a solicitor , this is what we had to do after a county court judgement was made against us, the company who did it to us had to pay to have it lifted etc, as it should never have been made , but, do try and sort it as you really don't want it to go that far


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I would definitely have a visit with the CAB, show them the debt letter and then all the proof to show it isn't your debt and then they will draft up a letter that you can rattle off to the debt collectors if they continue to hassle you.

It took threatening harassment charges to get them off our backs (previous tenants debt) because they just kept passing the debt on and not actually updating the books because they were at a dead end with finding the original debtor...

But yeah, unless you invite them in or they are accompanied by a court order they can not force entry, they can however take advantage of open windows


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

In Scotland we have sherriff officers.i remember during the poll tax years peoples goods being sold it was called a poinding.i recently received an outstanding bill from debt recovery who allegedly have been trying to contact me regards an outstanding council tax bill since.......1999!.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BenBoy said:


> The letter is from the council with a court date then at the bottom it mentions failure to attend will result in bailiffs!
> 
> Will ring the council on monday


Bailiffs won't be coming around until after the court date so don't panic yet.
I would ring the council in question - ring the courts - and back both conversations up in writing - keep a copy of the letter and then return it as not known at this address.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I had similar with Npower after I moved out of my rented house. I cancelled my direct debit and asked them for my final bill, then the person who moved in after me obviously didn' contact Npower to put the bills in their name, and Npower had cocked up and not cancelled my name off the bills, so I was receiving bills for this new tenent! Took me months to get it sorted, they were useless. 

Also had it with British Gas charging me for bills before I even lived there! I am still getting letters off them now, no matter how many times I phone or get someone to phone and explain they still send more solicitor letters!


----------



## Yorkymargaret (Nov 2, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> What's an HCEO


High Court Enforcement Officer. In Scotland they have Sheriffs. We do not have Sheriffs in England and Wales.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> We have been getting letters about a council tax bill from a local council in Cumbria. We have sent quite a few back saying not at this address but then we started to get warnings so hubby rang them and they said they can't take our address off the system until they get one back and to keep returning.
> 
> So continued to return and this morning there is a warning which says bailiffs are due.....I am worried they could come when we are at work now


ive gone through this recently , i had a baliff letter to say they will be coming 7 days from the date on the letter , i received the letter 3 days before that date ... i got in touch with my local housing as soon as i got it and they sent it to their head office the same afternoon so they could sort it , i heard nothing more for a week when i had a phone call to say they needed proof that i now live there and not the previous one , he was evicted back in October last year and i moved in last December , they have had to send a copy of my tenancy agreement to proof its me living there and not him ... i have been so scared so many times thinking that they will come but they havent thankfully .. my neighbours in my block new about it just incase anyone came


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

do what i did once,phone then up a demand to speak to someone in charge and tell them whats been going on,then tell them you've been in touch with a solicitor for legal advice and that will sue for harrassment if the threats dont stop...no more mail at all


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Who is it actually addressed to? There must be the name of the person as well as the address


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> Who is it actually addressed to? There must be the name of the person as well as the address


Yep there is a name, didn't want to post it on here tho!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

BenBoy said:


> Yep there is a name, didn't want to post it on here tho!


I didn't mean for you to do so. But if its not your name or your other half's name or your ex's name then it is nothing to do with you so you need to tell them that the individual no longer lives there. And contact the council too.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

mollydog07 said:


> In Scotland we have sherriff officers.i remember during the poll tax years peoples goods being sold it was called a poinding.i recently received an outstanding bill from debt recovery who allegedly have been trying to contact me regards an outstanding council tax bill since.......1999!.


isn't there a time limit on debt recovery?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughter had a problem like this a couple of years ago. She got a snotty letter and when she rang the company up they wouldn't even tell her what the debt was.

It turned out it wasn't even anything to do with her but she had to get a solicitor to sort it out for her. Luckily.or not.she was going through a divorce at the time so her solicitor for that sorted it out for free.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> isn't there a time limit on debt recovery?


Hi lily,apparently no time limit on anything that is a tax!.since I cant remember last week,and had no paperwork I cant prove wether I paid this or not.I am also angry that the letter claimed they couldn't find me?.i.ve been paying full rate council tax for 14yrs!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

All sounds rather bizzarre.. anyway... You cant obviously go to court in someone elses name lol, so why worry. Just get on the phone and tell them you arent this person, and do what skyblue said, threaten counter legal action if the harrassment continues.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> We have been getting letters about a council tax bill from a local council in Cumbria. We have sent quite a few back saying not at this address but then we started to get warnings so hubby rang them and they said they can't take our address off the system until they get one back and to keep returning.
> 
> So continued to return and this morning there is a warning which says bailiffs are due.....I am worried they could come when we are at work now


My aunt had the same problem with electtic.
They told her they can't take the other persons name off. So she said it was illegal to keep their name on and they had 24 hours to remove it. They phoned her back within an hour and said their name was now removed.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

1. What you can do when a bailiff visits

A bailiff may visit your home if you dont pay your debts - eg a Council Tax bill, parking fine, court fine or county court judgment.

This will happen if you ignore reminder and warning letters, saying that bailiffs will be used.

You can stop bailiffs from visiting by paying the money you owe. Talk to the person or business you owe money to as soon as possible to get advice on how to pay your debt.
Dealing with bailiffs

In most cases, you dont have to open your front door to a bailiff or let them in.

Bailiffs are not usually allowed to force their way into your home - eg by pushing past you, or putting their foot in the door.

However, if you dont let them in or agree to pay them:

they can charge you more fees
you could end up owing even more money
they could take things from outside your home - eg your car

If you do let them in, but dont pay them, they may take some of your belongings. They could sell the items to pay the debt and cover their fees.

Bailiffs are allowed to force their way into your home to collect unpaid criminal fines, Income Tax or Stamp Duty, but only as a last resort.
What to ask a bailiff

Before you pay a bailiff, or let them in to take your things, ask to see:

proof of their identity - eg a badge or ID card
a detailed breakdown of their charges

Paying a bailiff

You can pay the bailiff on the doorstep - you dont have to invite them into your home.

Make sure you get a receipt, to prove youve paid.

If you cant pay all the money right away, speak to the bailiff about how you could pay the money back.

Offer to pay what you can realistically afford in weekly or monthly payments.

The bailiff does not have to accept your offer.
Help or advice

You can get free help or advice on dealing with bailiffs from:

National Debtline
the Money Advice Service
Citizens Advice

What bailiffs can and cant take

If you let a bailiff into your home, they may take some of your belongings to sell.

Bailiffs can take luxury items - eg a TV or games console.

They cant take:

things you need - eg your clothes, cooker, fridge, furniture or work tools
someone elses belongings - eg your partners computer

You will have to prove that someone elses goods dont belong to you.
What bailiffs can charge

Bailiffs will usually charge you for visits to your home - this will be added to what you owe.

They can also charge you fees for coming into your home and taking your belongings.

You can challenge them and complain if you think theyre charging too much, or for something they havent done.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Yorkymargaret said:


> High Court Enforcement Officer. In Scotland they have Sheriffs. *We do not have Sheriffs in England and Wales.*


Not at County court level but certainly at the high court we do, any CCJ can be upgraded to a HC writ for £60

HC sherrifs are the heavy mob

BBC One - The Sheriffs Are Coming, Series 1, Episode 1


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> 1. What you can do when a bailiff visits
> 
> A bailiff may visit your home if you dont pay your debts - eg a Council Tax bill, parking fine, court fine or county court judgment.
> 
> ...


One thing I've always wondered- can bailiffs take pets, as they're classed as a 'luxury' rather than 'necessity' in the eyes of the law I think, but surely it may well breach the AWA (2006) to forcibly remove an animal? What would they do with it if they took it?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> One thing I've always wondered- can bailiffs take pets, as they're classed as a 'luxury' rather than 'necessity' in the eyes of the law I think, but surely it may well breach the AWA (2006) to forcibly remove an animal? What would they do with it if they took it?


A long time ago when my daughter's ex-boyfriend was arrested for money laundering, the police turned up at her house with a search warrant, looking for hidden cash and any luxury goods that may have been bought with laundered cash. They asked an awful lot of questions about her English Mastiff, like how much did he cost, how much was he worth? I told them he was 9 on his last legs for a mastiff, but I think they could have seized him had they wanted.

Another time I know that a bailiff had someone's horses on their list of things to take. It all depends on whether they think the animal is worth anything on the open market or at auction.

In my experience, bailiffs rarely actually take anything. They put a lien on stuff, get you to sign to say you won't sell it, and provided you don't have anything really valuable they don't bother. It is all a waste of money.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> One thing I've always wondered- can bailiffs take pets, as they're classed as a 'luxury' rather than 'necessity' in the eyes of the law I think, but surely it may well breach the AWA (2006) to forcibly remove an animal? What would they do with it if they took it?


Yes they can if they think that the pets are worth enough to cover the debt, I know someone who had their Bengal lifted by the bailiffs and there was nothing she could do


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Years ago my ex worked for the council (joiner) he was asked to remove a front door, he hadn't realised the police and bailiffs were there too. Said it was the worst thing he ever had to do, a young couple with children sitting on the sofa all crying as they were being evicted


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If it isn't your debt then it's nothing to do with you. Are you opening letters addressed to someone else?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> What's an HCEO


High Court sherrif but they wouldnt act on a County Court CCJ, only a High Court writ


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

havoc said:


> If it isn't your debt then it's nothing to do with you. Are you opening letters addressed to someone else?


I do

If they come here im happy to send em back with no stamp on but i want to know who/what they are


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> I do
> 
> If they come here im happy to send em back with no stamp on but i want to know who/what they are


I also open letters that come to my address if they look important. I got a visit from a High Court Enforcement Officer looking for the landlord, and when I gave him the name of the letting agent and told him he didn't live here any more, he went away.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Yes they can if they think that the pets are worth enough to cover the debt, I know someone who had their Bengal lifted by the bailiffs and there was nothing she could do


Oh no, that's aweful.  I can't even imagine having someone seize an innocent animal over a debt.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, maybe I meant are they opening letters addressed to other people and then for some reason reacting to them. I don't understand why the OP is not sending them back saying 'not known at this address' if it's nothing to do with them.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Opening someone elses mail is an offence here. Its protocol (or whatever) to call the company (official letters have sender on the envelope) then ask them what to do over the phone with it, some say send it back, but if its mail repeatedly sent to a particular person to your address, they usually tell you to open it over the phone and they change it from their end while you are waiting. 
Though you can always pretend you opened it by mistake as well and use that as an excuse.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Opening someone elses mail is an offence here. Its protocol (or whatever) to call the company (official letters have sender on the envelope) then ask them what to do over the phone with it, some say send it back, but if its mail repeatedly sent to a particular person to your address, they usually tell you to open it over the phone and they change it from their end while you are waiting.
> Though you can always pretend you opened it by mistake as well and use that as an excuse.


Pretty sure you're not supposed to open other people's mail here too.

How come you can't just send a photocopy of your tenancy agreement/mortgage whatever showing dates and your names with a letter to the council/debtors and be done with it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Opening someone else's mail is considered mail theft and is a Federal offense in the US.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

havoc said:


> OK, maybe I meant are they opening letters addressed to other people and then for some reason reacting to them. I don't understand why the OP is not sending them back saying 'not known at this address' if it's nothing to do with them.


Did you not read the first post? I have sent many back!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh no, that's aweful.  I can't even imagine having someone seize an innocent animal over a debt.


I know, it was heartbreaking but then if she had paid her bills and lived within her means it wouldn't have happened...So although I have a huge amount of empathy for what she went through, I can't be hugely sympathetic 



Toby Tyler said:


> Opening someone else's mail is considered mail theft and is a Federal offense in the US.


It's an offence here too.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

It actually said all over the envelope - DO NOT RETURN!!!!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> It actually said all over the envelope - DO NOT RETURN!!!!


Just keep sending them back - they arent yours.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

So bin 'em. If you don't owe the money then it isn't your problem. React when you get a court summons in your name. Whatever anyone tells you, even HCEOs can't force entry into a private home and even if you let them in they can't take your goods unless you are the person named on the writ. Councils don't use them anyway, they bulk process through the magistrates courts and don't need to go as far as a High Court writ.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> It actually said all over the envelope - DO NOT RETURN!!!!


But if you are scared that the Bailiffs are going to turn up at your house any day then maybe you could just ignore the DO NOT RETURN print and go and sort it out in the flesh with all your relevant documents (and the DO NOT RETURN letter) to sort it out.

I'm sure they won't take you to court for returning a letter that isn't intending for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> It actually said all over the envelope - DO NOT RETURN!!!!


Did it also say "OPEN EVEN IF NOT ADDRESSED TO YOU" 

In your situation, had I decided to open an official letter and found such information that you say you have; I would have returned the letter to the Council with a covering letter, stating that the debt was in no way connected to me or anyone else residing at the address (assuming that is the truth in your case) enclosing copies of any evidence I had to prove the point. Then sent the letter recorded delivery and kept copies of any correspondence and of course proof of postage!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Opening someone elses mail is an offence here. Its protocol (or whatever) to call the company (official letters have sender on the envelope) then ask them what to do over the phone with it, some say send it back, but if its mail repeatedly sent to a particular person to your address, they usually tell you to open it over the phone and they change it from their end while you are waiting.
> Though you can always pretend you opened it by mistake as well and use that as an excuse.


We had been in our house for nearly two years when a credit card arrived for the previous owner. I could feel it was a card so I opened the letter and rang the company to tell them that he no longer lived there. I could have used a credit card with a £5,000 limit, so I thought I was being really helpful. The man on the other end asked me all sorts of security questions pertaining to the rightful cc holder, despite my telling him many times that it was not me. Then I got the usual "we can't speak to anyone but the rightful account holder". Yeah, so try sending his stuff to the right address then. Then he had the cheek to ask me to write in.

I told him I had better things to do with my time and I was going to cut it in half and chuck it in the rubbish, which I did.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I know, it was heartbreaking but then if she had paid her bills and lived within her means it wouldn't have happened...So although I have a huge amount of empathy for what she went through, I can't be hugely sympathetic


What a pity they can't be persuaded to take the kids instead they really should do something about that, though, in my opinion. Most people's animals are family and they don't stick a lien on grannie, do they? Something else for my list when I get to rule the country.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I begrudge taking time and money to write a letter to them and pay for postage to be honest. I would rather sort it out over the telephone. 

Just tried to call but their lines are busy. 

The letter said COURT SUMMONS in big red writing on the front and on the back it says - DO NOT SENT BACK, DO NOT IGNORE!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I begrudge taking time and money to write a letter to them and pay for postage to be honest. I would rather sort it out over the telephone.
> 
> Just tried to call but their lines are busy.
> 
> The letter said COURT SUMMONS in big red writing on the front and on the back it says - DO NOT SENT BACK, DO NOT IGNORE!


If you "sort it out" over the telephone, you have no proper evidence that the call took place as such.

A copy letter and proof of postage of said letter would be regarded as evidence that you actually tried to sort this problem out, should it escalate.

Annoying as it might be to take the time to write in, I don't think I'd be leaving a Court Summons to being sorted out with some Customer Service employee over the telephone, who could easily not document the information you give correctly.

If Bailiffs do turn up at your door, I don't think "Well I made a phone call and told the Council this was a mistake" will really cut it!

Sometimes writing a letter and recording postage details can save you a lot of bother in the future.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> What a pity they can't be persuaded to take the kids instead they really should do something about that, though, in my opinion. *Most people's animals are family and they don't stick a lien on grannie, do they? * Something else for my list when I get to rule the country.


That just breaks my heart.  I'm sure here they could seize anything they thought they could sell to pay off a lien - through a court order only - but I was thinking it would be more like livestock vs. the family pet.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Unless it's your debt then all you need to do is as others have advised; keep your tenancy agreement and some photo ID somewhere you can grab it quickly.
Bailiffs don't just barge in like Tasmanian devils, whirl round then leave you in the trashed remnants. They explain who they are, show ID and what they intend to do. At this point, you explain who you are, and show your ID. They are human, will listen and will most likely leave. 

As Chichi says, if you an also SHOW that you have notified the council that you are not the person responsible it will help more than 'I rang and told them it's not me' - Bailiffs hear that all day probably. 

I would make a complaint to the council, mention the words ' harrassment ' and 'distress' and talk to your local police about it. They may say it's a civil matter, but me being me, I'd be sending the council letters titled 'notice of intent' and pursuing it anyway. I certainly wouldn't be worried about it as it's not my debt.

The bit that says 'COURT SUMMONS DO NOT IGNORE' isn't aimed at you. So ignore it.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I begrudge taking time and money to write a letter to them and pay for postage to be honest. I would rather sort it out over the telephone.
> 
> Just tried to call but their lines are busy.
> 
> The letter said COURT SUMMONS in big red writing on the front and on the back it says - DO NOT SENT BACK, DO NOT IGNORE!


If you call on the phone you could pretend to be anyone,the council have no evidence just by the sound of your voice of who you are.

I'm really baffled that you won't go in in person or waste money on a stamp or two but will happily rack up your phone bill ringing them. 

You sounded quite worried at the beginning of your thread that the Balliffs were coming anytime but you won't do anything to sort it apart from call them.

Be proactive BB....get it sorted out in the appropriate way,10 minutes of your time at the council office will feel like nothing when its done and dusted.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just ignore it. It's not in your name so why care. If you've sent the rest back nothing else you can do.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> If you call on the phone you could pretend to be anyone,the council have no evidence just by the sound of your voice of who you are.
> 
> I'm really baffled that you won't go in in person or waste money on a stamp or two but will happily rack up your phone bill ringing them.
> 
> ...


FGS Louby, there is no mileage in taking the simple 'I sorted it out without drama' route. Stop being so sensible 

.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

What's the date on the court summons and IS IT IN YOUR NAME? Which court?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

It is illegal to open post that is not in your name.
You return it saying not known at this address. If it isn't your name, you aren't being summonsed to court, and bailiffs can't enter. But all this has already been said.

End of drama.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

fierceabby said:


> *Bailiffs don't just barge in like Tasmanian devils, whirl round then leave you in the trashed remnants.
> *


.................................phew! 'Cause that's what I was imagining and wondering what the heck was going on over there.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> .................................phew! 'Cause that's what I was imagining and wondering what the heck was going on over there.


Don't relax just yet. We do also have scumbag firms of debt collectors who act in the most atrocious manner. Some of these companies employ one certificated bailiff so all employees can terrify the unfortunates they bully.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> I begrudge taking time and money to write a letter to them and pay for postage to be honest. I would rather sort it out over the telephone.
> 
> Just tried to call but their lines are busy.
> 
> The letter said COURT SUMMONS in big red writing on the front and on the back it says - DO NOT SENT BACK, DO NOT IGNORE!


If it is a summons to appear to answer a claim for council tax, bailiffs will not be calling anytime within the next two or three months after the court date. If it bothers you, take it down to the Citizens Advice Bureau and let them sort it out. They will take the whole problem off your hands and you won't have to think about it again.



Toby Tyler said:


> That just breaks my heart.  I'm sure here they could seize anything they thought they could sell to pay off a lien - through a court order only - but I was thinking it would be more like livestock vs. the family pet.


That is the point really. I don't think that many would take a dog or a cat, especially if the dog had been neutered and is not worth a lot, but they did try to take horses. Are horses livestock or pets? Hard to say really. They could also take something like a parrot which would have a value of about £800 in this country, or a tortoise, again worth hundreds.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

havoc said:


> Don't relax just yet. We do also have scumbag firms of debt collectors who act in the most atrocious manner. Some of these companies employ one certificated bailiff so all employees can terrify the unfortunates they bully.


Yes we do too and people have to be savvy not to fall prey to these bottom feeders. There are also state and federal laws regulating debt collectors, but they still get away with acting in atrocious manners and threatening people.

Here the debt collectors would have to take you to court and get a judgement lien first, then it would be the sheriff who would seize property depending on where you live. I've never heard of it actually happening but I'm sure it does.

There are also "repo" guys, but they go after secured property like a car that someone has a loan on and stopped paying for. They can come and repossess the property secured by a loan.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I begrudge taking time and money to write a letter to them and pay for postage to be honest. I would rather sort it out over the telephone.
> 
> Just tried to call but their lines are busy.
> 
> The letter said COURT SUMMONS in big red writing on the front and on the back it says - DO NOT SENT BACK, DO NOT IGNORE!


Hi,

When i moved house and was enquiring as to where my tax rebate was over the phone, they changed the address at the time of the call then said it couldn't be finalised without written evidence also.

With all things governmental they require hard evidence as well as just you ringing to sort it out.

By the time you've written a letter popped to the shop, bought a stamp (second or third class if it's not that important) and gone home you'll have spent less time worrying, waiting on the phone .


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> That is the point really. I don't think that many would take a dog or a cat, especially if the dog had been neutered and is not worth a lot, but they did try to take horses. Are horses livestock or pets? Hard to say really. They could also take something like a parrot which would have a value of about £800 in this country, or a tortoise, again worth hundreds.


I think there should be laws against taking household pets to sell in order to settle a debt.

It seems a horse would be a pet unless it's a pack horse on a ranch. Cattle would be livestock to me.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Yes we do too and people have to be savvy not to fall prey to these bottom feeders. There are also state and federal laws regulating debt collectors, but they still get away with acting in atrocious manners and threatening people.


In theory we don't need extra laws as debt collectors are just ordinary members of the public with no more power than you or I. Doesn't make any difference and it isn't unusual for the police to help these thugs in their extortion.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The do not ignore stuff is for the benefit of the person being summoned, not you. Its none of your business. Just keep sending back "NOT KNOWN AT THIS ADDRESS" on it. Minimal effort, minimum fuss. If anyone turns up you can provide your ID to prove your not them, and dont have to let them in anyway.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes we do too and people have to be savvy not to fall prey to these bottom feeders. There are also state and federal laws regulating debt collectors, but they still get away with acting in atrocious manners and threatening people.
> 
> Here the debt collectors would have to take you to court and get a judgement lien first, then it would be the sheriff who would seize property depending on where you live. I've never heard of it actually happening but I'm sure it does.
> 
> There are also "repo" guys, but they go after secured property like a car that someone has a loan on and stopped paying for. They can come and repossess the property secured by a loan.


We have a programme on tv here called, I think, The Repo Men, which is a reality show following American repossession agents about. It is quite entertaining. One woman convinced them that it had been her husband's car and he was dead, brought out an urn with his ashes in, then persuaded them to let her take the car for 'one last ride' around the block, from which she never returned! Then the old man came out, the one whose ashes were in the urn, knowing nothing about it and saying that the urn was his biscuit barrel! It is almost as good as Dog the Bounty Hunter.



Toby Tyler said:


> I think there should be laws against taking household pets to sell in order to settle a debt.
> 
> It seems a horse would be a pet unless it's a pack horse on a ranch. Cattle would be livestock to me.


I think there should be laws giving pets the same rights and privileges as children, but there you go. Perhaps in a couple of hundred years.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> If you call on the phone you could pretend to be anyone,the council have no evidence just by the sound of your voice of who you are.
> 
> I'm really baffled that you won't go in in person or waste money on a stamp or two but will happily rack up your phone bill ringing them.
> 
> ...


Did you actually read my posts - the council is in Cumbria - nearly 5 hours from me!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

myshkin said:


> It is illegal to open post that is not in your name.
> You return it saying not known at this address. If it isn't your name, you aren't being summonsed to court, and bailiffs can't enter. But all this has already been said.
> 
> End of drama.


Errrrrm Mysh, do not diss the drama, or I will inform the Llama  

The Drama Llama is not one to mess with, I can tell ya! :shocked:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Thanks it's very strange as we have been here 4 yrs and it's not the previous owners. Also it's a council in Cumbria when we are East Midlands. *It's freaky as my ex is from the area of this local council *:001_huh:


Could it be something you were jointly liable for?


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Did you actually read my posts - the council is in Cumbria - nearly 5 hours from me!!!


No need to be all uppity and to use a vast amount of exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crikey..... Its like the eye rolling all over again.

I'm sure all council tax offices can communicate with one another within a matter of minutes.....don't think they use carrier pigeons any more.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I think there should be laws against taking household pets to sell in order to settle a debt.
> 
> It seems a horse would be a pet unless it's a pack horse on a ranch. Cattle would be livestock to me.


cattle are taken by bailiffs here. Sometimes see a whole herd for sale in the auction.

Horses are also taken by bailiffs for debt but I think this is a huge grey area. Cattle are not pets, horses can be livestock or pets. I have seen horses taken as debts in auctions but I think these have come from business facilities rather than a pet home. I don;t think I have seen pet horses in saes but that doesn't mean to say it can't happen.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Could it be something you were jointly liable for?


This is what I was thinking TT, that maybe the Council are trying to re-coup funds that they feel relate to BB (rightly or wrongly). That's why I wouldn't ignore it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

With all due respect to BB I think she was worried that even though this debt is not hers bailiffs could come along and force entry into her house when she was say at work.

Personally think you are better putting it in writing as a) you can keep a copy and b) you will probably lose the will to live trying to get through on the phone


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I'm sure all council tax offices can communicate with one another within a matter of minutes


They have no interest in doing so, why would they. If this is a debt from years ago then the council chasing it probably won't have accurate records. If it isn't in the OP's name then they should ignore it. If it is then they need to sort it out as it will go to court. Council tax arrears cases are rubber stamped by the hundred. Not one is ever looked at or questioned by the magistrate unless the defendant turns up. These are not the same as civil debts where a written defence will be considered.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

havoc said:


> *They have no interest in doing so, why would they.*


In a word "cooperation" - they all work together

Debt recovery and fraud prevention, all councils, the DWP,etc all connect, add in the electoral register and access to bank accounts, DVLA and other bits and they can trace you if your in the country


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW, my mate owned a big van, the baillifs used to hire him at £150/day to take a baillif round and pay visits, they didnt care if they came away with no goods cos each visit - 20-30-40 a day cost £50 a time on each outstanding bill


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Just called again 
They need the account number and the address the council tax relates to - the letter is at home!
She said I will have to open it can't do anything otherwise !


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Just called again
> They need the account number and the address the council tax relates to - the letter is at home!


Gee, can't imagine why they would need that


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought you had opened it. Are you saying this is an envelope with the words 'court summons' on the outside?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> In a word "cooperation" - thay all work together
> Debt recovery and fraud prevention, all councils, the DWP,etc all connect, add in the electoral register and access to bank accounts, DVLA and other bits and they can trace you if your in the country


They can but I can guarantee they won't do so to help out an individual over council tax arrears.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought they may have been able to locate the details with my postcode TT seen as they think this person is residing at my address

I have opened it but she didn't know that and told me I will need to open it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

So you call with nothing to reference and expect them to know what you're talking about? :frown2:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

havoc said:


> They can but I can guarantee they won't do so to help out an individual over council tax arrears.


I was going to say yes authorities co-operate when its for their benefit but don't if its for the individuals benefit but couldn't be bothered, but now I have lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

BenBoy said:


> Just called again
> They need the account number and the address the council tax relates to - the letter is at home!
> She said I will have to open it can't do anything otherwise !


Nothing like forward planning eh. Leaving the letter at home when you 'planned' on ringing them 

As for opening it, you already have. It doesn't say 'court summons' and warning of bailiff visits on an envelope


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

BB I don't understand?

Fact is you AREN'T them...you can prove that; what's the issue?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> So you call with nothing to reference and expect them to know what you're talking about? :frown2:


I have my address as reference

Had a lot on this morning and forgot to pick the letter up
On a late tomorrow so will call first thing


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I have my address as reference
> 
> Had a lot on this morning and forgot to pick the letter up
> On a late tomorrow so will call first thing


Okay now I'm even more confused. You say it's not your bill, so why would your address work for them to reference? 

And if you are doing all of this while you're supposed to be working, you must have a very generous employer.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> BB I don't understand?
> 
> Fact is you AREN'T them...you can prove that; what's the issue?


Flam you should know by now that if this happened to anyone else there would be no issue. 

Its all a utter Farsicle.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BB I would seriously recommend calling CAB about all this before you call them back, CAB will give you the right wording to use..

I can almost guarantee that even tho they say they have taken your name off of the system you will most likely still get letters unless you know the right wording 
When they have a "dead" debt they will sell them off to another collection agency and the whole process will start again.

The collections agency are very wrong for telling you to open up a letter that isn't addressed to you, I know you have already opened it but they shouldn't be advising it..It is very easy for them to find the details of the debt from your postcode :frown2:

We had similar with NPower when they tried to charge us four grand even tho we proved time and time again that we did not live in the property at the time of the debt..One call to CAB and with the correct wording they scrubbed us from the database and didn't sell the debt on


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Okay now I'm even more confused. You say it's not your bill, so why would your address work for them to reference?
> 
> And if you are doing all of this while you're supposed to be working, you must have a very generous employer.


Because the debt is addressed to BB's house, they know the address because they sent the debt letter to it..

Put in the postcode to a computer system...BINGO...debt details come up


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> BB I would seriously recommend calling CAB about all this before you call them back, CAB will give you the right wording to use..
> 
> I can almost guarantee that even tho they say they have taken your name off of the system you will most likely still get letters unless you know the right wording
> When they have a "dead" debt they will sell them off to another collection agency and the whole process will start again.
> ...


Thanks ST for that helpful and informative response


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> BB I would seriously recommend calling CAB about all this before you call them back, CAB will give you the right wording to use..
> 
> I can almost guarantee that even tho they say they have taken your name off of the system you will most likely still get letters unless you know the right wording
> When they have a "dead" debt they will sell them off to another collection agency and the whole process will start again.
> ...


Not sure you need any fancy wording and if you keep getting post for someone you would have to open it to find out what it was so that you could reply and tell them to stop sending. Just writing "not at this address" is no good as the person its intended for could do that.

I kept getting post for some individual and initially stuck it back in the post but got sick of it & opened the next one. it was chasing a mobile phone bill, I wrote back saying I bought my house from newly built so have been the only owner, I do not know this person, they have never resided at my address so stop sending to here. They responded said sorry and confirmed my address was removed from the system


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Not sure you need any fancy wording and if you keep getting post for someone you would have to open it to find out what it was so that you could reply and tell them to stop sending. Just writing "not at this address" is no good as the person its intended for could do that.
> 
> I kept getting post for some individual and initially stuck it back in the post but got sick of it & opened the next one. it was chasing a mobile phone bill, I wrote back saying I bought my house from newly built so have been the only owner, I do not know this person, they have never resided at my address so stop sending to here. They responded said sorry and confirmed my address was removed from the system


You would have though that you wouldn't need the right wording, but IMO you do  Seeing as you were the first people in a new build then it is different to people that move into a house that is black listed due to previous tenants.

As for opening letters not addressed to you, well that is an offence and not something I would advise over the internet


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Just writing "not at this address" is no good as the person its intended for could do that.


True but if it's not in your name then it's not an issue. Debts are recorded against an individual, not an address.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Because the debt is addressed to BB's house, they know the address because they sent the debt letter to it..
> 
> Put in the postcode to a computer system...BINGO...debt details come up


That would make sense, but she claims she gave them her address. If I were going to go to the trouble of making the phone call I would at least have what it is I'm referencing in front of me.

TBH, this whole thing is very bizarre and doesn't add up. If it's not her debt what's the big deal? Why not just take care of it and move on. The time she's spent on here moaning about it is more time than it would have taken to resolve it.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> That would make sense, but she claims she gave them her address. If I were going to go to the trouble of making the phone call I would at least have what it is I'm referencing in front of me.
> 
> TBH, this whole thing is very bizarre and doesn't add up. If it's not her debt what's the big deal? Why not just take care of it and move on. The time she's spent on here moaning about it is more time than it would have taken to resolve it.


Oh so would I, but then life happens, people forget things 

Meh...people moan about worse on here, and tbh i don't see that she has spent a huge amount of time on it. Started a thread and then responded to the replies -shrugs-

It took 6 months to sort out the previous tenants debts for us so BB is lucky it could get sorted relatively quickly 
Some debt companies need a piece of dynamite up their backsides before they sort it out lol


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

havoc said:


> True but if it's not in your name then it's not an issue. Debts are recorded against an individual, not an address.


In theory but it can affect your credit rating if someone at your address (or believed to be at your address) has debts,ccj's etc.

If you check your credit with say Experian you can see if this person is linked to you/your address


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

To be honest I haven't really made a big deal
Just was a little concerned about bailiffs coming when I was at work as mentioned.

But now I know they can't force entry I'm not concerned - it seems others are carrying this on


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

BenBoy said:


> Thanks ST for that helpful and informative response


Tosses hair back and flounces off, mine was helpful too


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> In theory but it can affect your credit rating if someone at your address (or believed to be at your address) has debts,ccj's etc.
> 
> If you check your credit with say Experian you can see if this person is linked to you/your address


If they have created an erroneous link then you are entitled to compensation. The same address is *not* a financial link.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Tosses hair back and flounces off, mine was helpful too


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> To be honest I haven't really made a big deal
> Just was a little concerned about bailiffs coming when I was at work as mentioned.
> 
> But now I know they can't force entry I'm not concerned - it seems others are carrying this on


Yes you have made it a big deal 

It either is or isn't your debt. If it ain't your debt why would you even think a bailiff would "force entry"?  Makes no sense but why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Tosses hair back and flounces off, mine was helpful too


Thanks for your helpful and informative responses DR


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes you have made it a big deal
> 
> It either is or isn't your debt. If it ain't your debt why would you even think a bailiff would "force entry"?  Makes no sense but why doesn't that surprise me?


Because some bailiffs are dicks quite frankly..

FWIW I was extremely worried during the time we were sorting out the previous tenants debts...


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes you have made it a big deal
> 
> It either is or isn't your debt. If it ain't your debt why would you even think a bailiff would "force entry"?  Makes no sense but why doesn't that surprise me?


Can't recall if it was a thread on here or something I saw on TV but it was on about electricity companies forcing entry into peoples houses when they had no debt with them!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes you have made it a big deal
> 
> It either is or isn't your debt. If it ain't your debt why would you even think a bailiff would "force entry"?  Makes no sense but why doesn't that surprise me?


I know nothing about bailiffs and have learnt from some of the comments on this thread
A lot of people ask advice about various things are here 
I'm sorry it doesn't make sense to you


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Can't recall if it was a thread on here or something I saw on TV but it was on about electricity companies forcing entry into peoples houses when they had no debt with them!


And those people will have been handsomely compensated if they had any sense. Certain people have a statutory right of entry, certain people have a right of entry with a warrant and most have no right at all to be on your property without your invitation.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

havoc said:


> And those people will have been handsomely compensated if they had any sense. Certain people have a statutory right of entry, certain people have a right of entry with a warrant and most have no right at all to be on your property without your invitation.


Appreciate that but even with compensation I wouldn't be happy at some stranger tramping through my house checking whether my tat is worth anything or not


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> FWIW I was extremely worried during the time we were sorting out the previous tenants debts...


Because scumbag debt collectors rely on intimidation. If you know the real situation you wouldn't be nearly as worried.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Timewise BB, what has this cost your employer? How do you carry on your job while making PF a full time career?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> I know nothing about bailiffs and have learnt from some of the comments on this thread
> A lot of people ask advice about various things are here
> I'm sorry it doesn't make sense to you


Tbf, a lot of people, including myself, have given you sound advice regarding how to protect your interests and put your mind at ease, by dealing with this threatening correspondence quickly and covering your backside, just in case some bullying bailiff were to turn up on your doorstep.

However, for the most part, you haven't even had the grace to acknowledge the good advice, let alone thank members for taking their time to give their considered advice.

FWIW, I personally would not just leave it up in the air (not put something in writing that you/your address is not connected to the debt). It's all well and good to say that if it's not in your name, there's nothing the Bailiffs can do but personally, wouldn't even want Bailiffs on my doorstep, as it's embarrassing!

Are you sure that this debt is not connected to somebody who you perhaps resided with at some point, who may or may not have said that somebody (ie you) is also responsible for the debt? Just a thought.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

havoc said:


> Because scumbag debt collectors rely on intimidation. If you know the real situation you wouldn't be nearly as worried.


Sorry??
What situation?

I knew what was happening as I was living it lol

I was worried....no amount of people telling me not to worry would have stopped that....once it was sorted then I stopped worrying :shocked:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Appreciate that but even with compensation I wouldn't be happy at some stranger tramping through my house checking whether my tat is worth anything or not


That's not what electricity companies do. They only have warrants to change meters to prepaid. I have never once seen a warrant for electricity arrears giving a supplier the right to check whether someone's tat is worth anything.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Timewise BB, what has this cost your employer? How do you carry on your job while making PF a full time career?


TT I like you, I always have but I don't understand what the dislike to BB is. She hasn't really done anything wrong but it seems that every single one of her threads turns into her being bashed or goaded.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh will you look at that...

npower bailiffs break into house in 7am raid over unpaid gas bill | Mail Online

I would also like to point out that bailiffs are different to debt collectors, the latter being the ones that normally push their luck as far as they can.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

chichi said:


> Tbf, a lot of people, including myself, have given you sound advice regarding how to protect your interests and put your mind at ease, by dealing with this threatening correspondence quickly and covering your backside, just in case some bullying bailiff were to turn up on your doorstep.
> 
> However, for the most part, you haven't even had the grace to acknowledge the good advice, let alone thank members for taking their time to give their considered advice.
> 
> ...


I have thanked a few members but as mentioned I am working so don't have time to respond fully

It's not my debt and not connected to me


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't actually believe it the letter was in my bag all along hubby must have put it in there!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But six weeks later, the company sent round the bailiffs because the previous tenant had still not paid bills totalling £980. *The bailiffs were instructed to rip out the gas meter and replace it with a pre-pay one*.


Not a word about them doing a walking possession. Didn't know bailiffs were qualified to fit gas meters either.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd go so far as to guess ( a hunch) that it is infact _your_ letter BB and you want to know what to expect when the bailiffs come a knocking, so made up this big arsed story to get the question across without seeming like a.. well you know


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Timewise BB, what has this cost your employer? How do you carry on your job while making PF a full time career?


Why does this concern you ?



shetlandlover said:


> TT I like you, I always have but I don't understand what the dislike to BB is. She hasn't really done anything wrong but it seems that every single one of her threads turns into her being bashed or goaded.


Ditto.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Honestly TT and Dougal what is your problem?! 

BenBoy came asking for advise, she was given it I've seen her say thank you multiple times. Can you honestly say you are that perfect you've never accidentally left anything at home? I have spent the last 6 months forgetting to call up and sort my Council Tax and ended up with a huge backlog to pay! I have a mind like a sieve and got 10000 things going on at once, forgetting to put your hand on a letter is easily done when you are rushing out of the door to be on time for work. 

You two are turning into nothing but bullies and I think it's absolutely disgusting that you get away with it. You constantly down trod and goad BenBoy into retaliating and then she ends up banned , if anyone is acting like children and causing disharmony in this forum it is you two. All you have done is started to treat BenBoy the way you accused her of treating Tink which says more about you than it does her.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> It's not my debt and not connected to me


In which case you have nothing to worry about. I have to say I would be questioning why a council for an area you don't live in has somehow decided to send stuff to your address.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> TT I like you, I always have but I don't understand what the dislike to BB is. She hasn't really done anything wrong but it seems that every single one of her threads turns into her being bashed or goaded.


Perhaps because of the nature of the threads? Not goading or bashing, just curious how she manages to juggle work while constant posting on PF. Surely her employer doesn't condone or know about it. It's not like it's an occasional post on the company dime, it' her entire work day which to me is tantamount to theft.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish I lived in this perfect world where everyone stuck to the rules, and people didn't try to place debts at addresses that they don't belong too... oh and a place where some debt collectors didn't try to over step the boundaries so that they get paid...


Sounds very peaceful.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

StormyThai said:


> I wish I lived in this perfect world where everyone stuck to the rules, and people didn't try to place debts at addresses that they don't belong too... oh and a place where some debt collectors didn't try to over step the boundaries so that they get paid...
> 
> Sounds very peaceful.


Great thing about that is, we live in a world where we have telephones


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> I'd go so far as to guess ( a hunch) that it is infact _your_ letter BB and you want to know what to expect when the bailiffs come a knocking, so made up this big arsed story to get the question across without seeming like a.. well you know


If it was my debt I would be arranging payments not worrying about bailiffs


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I wish I lived in this perfect world where everyone stuck to the rules, and people didn't try to place debts at addresses that they don't belong too... oh and a place where some debt collectors didn't try to over step the boundaries so that they get paid...


If people knew the boundaries they would know how to stop them being overstepped. Having a sideways dig at someone trying to get that information across isn't overly helpful.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I wish I lived in this perfect world where everyone stuck to the rules, and people didn't try to place debts at addresses that they don't belong too... oh and a place where some debt collectors didn't try to over step the boundaries so that they get paid...
> 
> Sounds very peaceful.


Ditto, it happened to me at my second off last address. I ended up having to go to the courts with every bit of ID I owned to prove I wasn't that person. Was an absolute nightmare and had me in floods of tears almost every day, big burly blokes showing up at my door and trying to intimidate me into letting them in, trying to force me into saying I knew who this mystery person was.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> Great thing about that is, we live in a world where we have telephones


What do telephones have to do with anything?
Sorry, I am genuinely confused. Ok that doesn't take much, but still.. :confused5:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ditto, it happened to me at my second off last address. I ended up having to go to the courts with every bit of ID I owned to prove I wasn't that person. Was an absolute nightmare and had me in floods of tears almost every day, big burly blokes showing up at my door and trying to intimidate me into letting them in, trying to force me into saying I knew who this mystery person was.


Sorry you had to go through that ellen. 

BB: I hope you are able to get this sorted tomorrow.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Ditto, it happened to me at my second off last address. I ended up having to go to the courts with every bit of ID I owned to prove I wasn't that person. Was an absolute nightmare and had me in floods of tears almost every day, big burly blokes showing up at my door and trying to intimidate me into letting them in, trying to force me into saying I knew who this mystery person was.


Been there, done that :frown2:

Oh but we should have thought to phone them...would have made it all go away in a puff of smoke then


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

BB has taken the advice. Why not leave it at that? 

Sometimes I despise this part if the forum.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Been there, done that :frown2:
> 
> Oh but we should have thought to phone them...would have made it all go away in a puff of smoke then


They're awful honestly. Although I suppose it's their line of work , they probably hear every excuse under the sun, day in day out. I was lucky enough that my Mum works for an energy company and knows the bailiffs procedures inside out , as she's in the prepayment dept


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

15 pages of advice. Some good replies here. Me myself I wouldn't have wasted any time on the phone, or any time visiting the council I'd have just waited for them to turn up after repeatedly sending letters back - Proven who I were when they shown up - job done - Bailiffs return debt back to the council, end of.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As this is just degenerating into petty arguments and the OP has been given the advice she has asked for in order to deal with the problem, I am closing the thread.
Speculating on whether or not the OP is actually responsible for the debt is not on.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

well I think all the advise that can be given good and or bad has been given...so will close this now...hope you get it sorted BB


----------

